# Some people will complain about anything



## Jillaroo (Oct 22, 2013)

These are actual complaints received from dissatisfied customers by Thomas Cook Vacations (based on a Thomas Cook/ABTA survey):
1. "I think it should be explained in the brochure that the local convenience store does not sell proper biscuits like custard creams or ginger nuts."
2. "It's lazy of the local shopkeepers in Puerto Vallarta to close in the afternoons. I often needed to buy things during 'siesta' time -- this should be banned."
3. "On my holiday to Goa in India , I was disgusted to find that almost every restaurant served curry. I don't like spicy food."
4. "We booked an excursion to a water park but no-one told us we had to bring our own swimsuits and towels. We assumed it would be included in the price."
5. "The beach was too sandy. We had to clean everything when we returned to our room."
6. "We found the sand was not like the sand in the brochure. Your brochure shows the sand as white but it was more yellow."
7. "They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax."
8. "No one told us there would be fish in the water. The children were scared."
9. "Although the brochure said that there was a fully equipped kitchen, there was no egg-slicer in the drawers."
10. "We went on holiday to Spain and had a problem with the taxi drivers as they were all Spanish."
11. "The roads were uneven and bumpy, so we could not read the local guide book during the bus ride to the resort. Because of this, we were unaware of many things that would have made our holiday more fun."
12. "It took us nine hours to fly home from Jamaica to England. It took the Americans only three hours to get home. This seems unfair."
13. "I compared the size of our one-bedroom suite to our friends' three-bedroom and ours was significantly smaller."
14. "The brochure stated: 'No hairdressers at the resort'. We're trainee hairdressers and we think they knew and made us wait longer for service."
15. "There were too many Spanish people there. The receptionist spoke Spanish, the food was Spanish. No one told us that there would be so many foreigners."
16. "We had to line up outside to catch the boat and there was no air-conditioning."
17. "It is your duty as a tour operator to advise us of noisy or unruly guests before we travel."
18. "I was bitten by a mosquito. The brochure did not mention mosquitoes."
19. "My fiance and I requested twin-beds when we booked, but instead we were placed in a room with a king bed. We now hold you responsible and want to be re-reimbursed for the fact that I became pregnant. This would not have happened if you had put us in the room that we booked."


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2013)

:lofl: That reminds me of the movie _Shirley Valentine _with Pauline Collins where the English tourists in Spain turned their noses up at calamari and only wanted to eat egg and chips.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 22, 2013)

_That was a great movie Warrigal_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I shared a tour bus with them once. ... no, more than once!


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 22, 2013)

Some people should clearly just stay home.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow....'the beach was too sandy'...lol, unbelievable, the complaints people come up with.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear God.....they are all hilarious, but the pregnant lady and the complaint about how much faster Americans get home from Jamaica than those in the UK really cracked me up.  YOU CANNOT FIX STUPID!!!!

I loved the thread and reinforces truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 22, 2013)

The sad but reassuring part of all those is that money can't buy you smart. 

I can't pick one favorite - they were all fantastic. Thanks, Jill!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 23, 2013)

The way our court system works they could probably sue for any of those complaints ... and win! The people who make such complaints also serve on juries. :help:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2013)

7. "They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax."

... that reminds me of a vacation trip to Miami Beach ..


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> 7. "They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax."
> 
> ... that reminds me of a vacation trip to Miami Beach ..



*I expected topless sunbathing in Jamaica, lots of Europeans, BUT MIAMI BEACH???!!!  I have close family there and have spent lots of time there....had no idea!  Where are you able to do that, if you don't mind my asking?*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *I expected topless sunbathing in Jamaica, lots of Europeans, BUT MIAMI BEACH???!!!  I have close family there and have spent lots of time there....had no idea!  Where are you able to do that, if you don't mind my asking?*



Most of South Beach is topless ... http://www.toplessinamerica.com/Topless_in_America/Miami_Beach.html


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Most of South Beach is topless ... http://www.toplessinamerica.com/Topless_in_America/Miami_Beach.html



Last time I was in South Beach was the year after Versace was shot and I stood across the street & made pix.  See how things change when you aren't around for awhile?  And that's been awhile.  The last few times I've visited, we headed straight for the Keys and I wasn't able to spend nearly as much time as I would have enjoyed in the Miami area.   I keep reading that South Beach is extremely trendy and one of the "hottest" spots in the US, and so this fits right in.  Thx for the update!


----------



## Gael (Feb 23, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> These are actual complaints received from dissatisfied customers by Thomas Cook Vacations (based on a Thomas Cook/ABTA survey):
> 1. "I think it should be explained in the brochure that the local convenience store does not sell proper biscuits like custard creams or ginger nuts."
> 2. "It's lazy of the local shopkeepers in Puerto Vallarta to close in the afternoons. I often needed to buy things during 'siesta' time -- this should be banned."
> 3. "On my holiday to Goa in India , I was disgusted to find that almost every restaurant served curry. I don't like spicy food."
> ...



Self absorption at it's worst!!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

but in our defence Katybug, I have met Americans who have no idea where England is; that it is part of the uk!

I still LOVE Shirley Valentine!


----------



## Gael (Feb 23, 2014)

OH, try explaining that N Ireland is part of the UK!!!!!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

Gael said:


> OH, try explaining that N Ireland is part of the UK!!!!!



Got you!
I think I would give up....


----------



## Gael (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, I've been able to explain to friends and family though my brother simply can't get his head around the distinction between the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland. Though to be fair, plenty in this country can't or won't either! But that's another tale for another day!:glee:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> :lofl: That reminds me of the movie _Shirley Valentine _with Pauline Collins where the English tourists in Spain turned their noses up at calamari and only wanted to eat egg and chips.



"That" was a great flic!


----------

